# OBRAS HIDRAULICAS - INGENIERIA DEL AGUA > Canales >  Las instituciones se desentienden del mal estado del Canal Imperial

## sergi1907

Los vecinos se quejan del abandono y suciedad de un tramo de Valdefierro que nadie adecenta. Mientras, la CHE y el ayuntamiento aseguran que la responsabilidad de mantenerlo es del otro.


Basura acumulada en uno de los pasos inferiores del tramo del Canal en Valdefierro, que nadie limpia desde hace mucho tiempo, según los vecinos.
Foto: JAIME GALINDO


Restos de obra presentes cerca del Canal.
Foto: JAIME GALINDO

CARLOTA GOMAR 17/06/2013
Los vecinos del barrio zaragozano de Valdefierro han manifestado en varias ocasiones su descontento por el estado de abandono en el que se encuentra la ribera y alrededores del Canal Imperial en su distrito. ¿De quién es competencia de este tramo? Esa es la cuestión. En el punto de mira hay dos instituciones: la Confederación Hidrográfica del Ebro (CHE) y el ayuntamiento de la ciudad.

Uno de los dos es el responsable del mantenimiento, limpieza y adecuación de este paseo de Valdefierro que muestra grandes diferencias cuando se traspasa la frontera del distrito y alcanza el barrio de Casablanca cambia de color. Según la presidenta de la Asociación de Vecinos Las Estrellas, Marisol Mateo, la zona de Valdefierro no tiene nada que ver con la de sus vecinos. "La parte de Casablanca está muy cuidada ¿por qué la nuestra no?", preguntó.



DESDE LA EXPO Tanto la CHE como el ayuntamiento aseguran que la responsabilidad de mantener en buen estado este camino es del otro. La CHE asegura que con la remodelación de las riberas para la Expo 2008 se firmó un convenio por el que determinadas zonas eran cedidas para su explotación y cuidado al consistorio zaragozano. Así, desde el kilómetro 89 del canal hasta el barranco de la Muerte la zona de ribera pertenece al ayuntamiento y, por consiguiente, contempla el distrito de Valdefierro. Fuentes municipales aseguran que no es su competencia ya que el convenio firmado hace ya cinco años tenía vigencia solo para el periodo de la muestra.

Mientras ambas instituciones juegan al perro y el gato y esperan a que alguien resuelva tal enigma, los vecinos sienten que no les escuchan. "Esto es una pena", decía Mateo. Según la presidenta lo que más urge en la zona son "los bancos y las papeleras" en cambio, les sobra "la suciedad, los excrementos de perros y los matorrales y malezas", protestó. Hace tan solo escasos meses que "ya tenemos alguna papelera pero aun así, esto sigue siendo una especie de parque para perros de lo sucio que está", sentenció.

Añade que los puentes están descuidados y sin barandillas de protección y que el embarcadero está en desuso y completamente sucio. Desde el consistorio explican que tiene que haber embarcaderos para operaciones de salvamento y actuaciones de emergencia y que este es el uso que se le da al de Valdefierro. El mismo uso que se le da al de Casablanca "y su estado no tiene nada que ver con el nuestro", comparó Mateo.



CAMPAÑAS El año pasado, la agrupación organizó una campaña de limpieza. Los vecinos, de forma voluntaria, amontonaron malezas, escombros y excrementos. Pasado un año, y en la segunda campaña que se llevó a cabo hace tres semanas "los montones seguían en el mismo sitio", según Mateo.

Pero el problema de este barrio va más allá. La queja se hace extensiva a las calles del distrito. Entra en juego el civismo y la convivencia de los propios vecinos. Desde fuentes municipales aseguran que la zona del Canal sufre reiterados actos vandálicos en los que se rompen, entre otras cosas, las farolas del camino.

En la última jornada de limpieza promovida por la asociación vecinal el objetivo principal cambió. Si el año pasado animaron a contribuir limpiando y plantando árboles -los cuales se han secado según la presidenta-- a los más pequeños con la colaboración de colegios y guarderías, este se trató de sensibilizar y concienciar a los vecinos. "La gente ya no deja tanta basura como antes", explicó Mateo.



LIMPIEZA VECINAL La sensibilización fue acompañada de un batallón vecinal de limpieza en el que se eliminaron las malezas del parque del Alto Carabinas así como del entorno del antiguo camping y el bosque de los Sentidos. La conclusión que saca la presidente de la asociación es que "todos tenemos los mismos derechos y pagamos nuestros impuestos" por lo que "exigimos un mínimo de mantenimiento". El deseo y la envidia del barrio es la zona de ribera del barrio de al lado. "No pedimos que esté como Casablanca, pero sí un poco de cuidado".

http://www.elperiodicodearagon.com/n...al_862437.html

----------


## REEGE

De pena... es lamentable el estado en el que se encuentra!!
Yo cuando estuve en el curso de hidráulica en el 2009 ya lo ví por la ciudad muy descuidado en algunas zonas y llenas de basura.
Una pena pero mucha culpa la tiene el hombre.

----------

